# Wood conditioner



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

I found a pack of stuff that my dad had.....it's called Floor corps Neutralizer Conditioner.Has any one used this product and if so what was the result?It supposedly conditions wood for faster better resealing and finishing.I tried somthing like this once and i had a heck of a time with it,I'me a little hesitant on trying it and end up with another hellish job.So thank's in advance Ernie


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you with that Ernie but I'm sure someone will have heard about it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ErnieD said:


> I found a pack of stuff that my dad had.....it's called Floor corps Neutralizer Conditioner.Has any one used this product and if so what was the result?It supposedly conditions wood for faster better resealing and finishing.I tried somthing like this once and i had a heck of a time with it,I'me a little hesitant on trying it and end up with another hellish job.So thank's in advance Ernie


do you have it in liquid or powder form???

if we are talking about the same animal....
it is basically an after the finish is stripped wash/cleaner to neutralize any alkalies left behind from chemical stripping...
my father had some... it collected a lot of dust and was never used... 
I'd guess it wasn't as advertised or worth the issues... it was something because it wasn't ever used as far as I could tell...
sodium carbonate and citric acid will do the same thing...
then you'd probably need an acid neutralizing wash for that before the new finish is applied...

after all of that... popped and raised grain would be understatement..
can we say.. "let's sand this again... several more times" here???

if the manufacturer has company contact info on the packaging or a URL you could either contact them or look the stuff up...


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

The MSDS is here: http://inlandreno.com/oldsite/pdf/m80208.pdf[/URL]


----------



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you to all that replied I was thinking of trying it out on a piece of old flooring and take it from there if it works well enough or not i will post it and let you know thanks again and have a very merry christmas and a happy new year.


----------

